# Can't View OTA on 622/722 But Can Record Them



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

The following description is true, honest.

Have a 622 at L710 and a 722K at L750. Each has its own Digital antenna connected to the Over The Air port (OTA). I use the antennas to view & record local sub-channels - mainliy, 18.2 in Los Angeles area. Been working fine since the cutover to digital from analog a couple of years ago. Usually has signal strength in the low-to mid 70%

Abut a week ago, I discovered that both receivers are unable to display 18.2 and several other other local sub-channels. I get the yellow "complete signal loss " screen . But, and this is the unbelievable part, each receiver successfully records a scheduled program from 18.2 and others. No signal distortions or dropouts.

I don't know how long its been occuring. Only reason I discovered it was when I went to view a sub-channel during the day, instead of recording it.

Since scheduled recordings are successful, I have not switched the antenna to the TV's to see if the problem moves - too lazy to get their manuals out and do a channel scan.

Grasping at straws, I have re-scanned the channels on the two Dish receivers, but it made no difference.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you tried watching the channel during the time it is recording?

This bears all the markings of intermittent signal.. perhaps issues during the day with windblown tree limbs/leaves that calm down when your timer fires at night.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

After reading the above post, tried recording/viewing on both boxes this morning. Results were the same on both:

Sub-channel is not viewable before or after the recording starts. 

While the scheduled recording is in progress, cannot view the channel by selecting the sub-channel from the remote. Get the "signal lost" screen.

The channel is viewable by double-clicking the remotes' "DVR" button, selecting the in-process recording and then selecting "Start". During the viewing, I did not see any signal dropouts or distortions that would indicate a weak signal.

After the recording finished, accessed the sub-channel from the remote, and got the "signal lost" screen. I could still start the recording and see the program.

As silly as this sounds, it looks to me like the "from the air" viewing path in the 722K and 622 has failed, and the "from the DVR recording" viewing path is still working. But, too much of a coincidence that both boxes would fail in the same way at the same time.

The problem does not occur on non-OTA channels.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you done a power cord reboot (unplug - wait 30 seconds - replug)?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If it was just the 722K it could be one of the OTA tuners failing while the other was ok...

When you tried viewing while the recording was in progress.. Did you go to the EPG and see where the REC icon was indicating the show in progress and select it from there? OR did you just type the channel number?

Something is definitely going on... but I'm at a loss to explain.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

I did the "unplug-wait-plug-in-boot" process. Didn't make any difference.

"...Did you go to the EPG and see where the REC icon was indicating the show in progress and select it from there? OR did you just type the channel number?..."

I used the EPG-Rec icon showing the recording in progress and selected the channel from there. Typing in the channel gives me the "signal lost" screen. 

I cannot say when this began occurring since I normally just view the recording and not go directly to the channel by entering it from the remote. 

This is "straw grasping" stretch: the 622 and 722K are both in the "7xx" series of software (L710 and L750). I don't know if the same software base is used on both boxes, but if is, could be a common "bad branch" in the software program's flow that is causing it. 

Looks like all I can do at this point is to keep my fingers crossed that the "view from a recording" doesn't stop. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Definitely a weird one... I can't say I've seen that one before either... usually when I've had a deal where a recording in progress and I can't tune to the channel, I find that my recording was corrupted also.

Never had one where the recording was good but the channel tuning was bad. I guess you at least aren't missing your programs! But still weird.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Very interesting... 
Is this local channel also available on your guide, outside of your OTA antenna connection? Is it possible that at the same time your OTA connection/module failed, the station became available through satellite? Try the All Channels list, look in the 9k channels, maybe your recordings are from a different source. Weird issue, I'd like to know what's really going on here...


----------

